# Hound Association Champ show



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Is anyone else going?

I'll be there with Romeo at his first show and his dad Simba.

Romeo is looking good but Simba is a bit skinny but I've had 3 bitches in season and he doesn't like this heatwave we have been having this week. I've been trying to get him to eat a 3rd meal each diy but he doesn't want it.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Will be there with our gang....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I was supposed to have been dropping off youngest daughter to handle a ridgeback but the other daughter has her puli entered in a breed champ show in Warwick, tried to work out the logistics of dropping one off getting to Warwick (not hard) and then getting back in time to pick up youngest !!!

Have now decided just to go straight to Warwick for the breed champ show - after spending 7 hrs yesterday bathing and drying him ridgeback has missed out


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> I was supposed to have been dropping off youngest daughter to handle a ridgeback but the other daughter has her puli entered in a breed champ show in Warwick, tried to work out the logistics of dropping one off getting to Warwick (not hard) and then getting back in time to pick up youngest !!!
> 
> Have now decided just to go straight to Warwick for the breed champ show - after spending 7 hrs yesterday bathing and drying him ridgeback has missed out


May I ask which/who's ridgeback your daughter was going to handle.will understand if you don't want to say.....I am just being nosey.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ridgeback05 said:


> May I ask which/who's ridgeback your daughter was going to handle.will understand if you don't want to say.....I am just being nosey.


A Sofala puppy bitch


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> A Sofala puppy bitch


would that be dancin starlight....if so think this pup could do well on saturday....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ridgeback05 said:


> would that be dancin starlight....if so think this pup could do well on saturday....


Thats the one but breeder is going to handle her now, daughter handles her locally and when the breeder has her own puppy in the ring


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

our pup will be in the same class...but our pup is all legs and we dont expect her to get any kind of result till she matures...but like i said i think the sofala pup could do well in this class on sat...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How did you do?

We didn't do anything but then again the judge was a bit facey. Romeo was really good at his first show was not at all fazed by everything going on and Simba was quite good too but again unplaced


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

We had a vhc in limit dog.....a first in post grad bitch and a forth in puppy birch.....so not to bad


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations you had a good day

I did have a wander round by the RR rings but not knowing anyones names or ring numbers I didn't stand much chance of finding you. I couldn't ask what your numbers were as I have had no internet for a coupls of days.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

What a pity you missed us....would have been great to have met you.


----------



## LouisD (Jul 10, 2011)

It sounds like you had a good day.

Have you put your results on topshowdogs.co.uk ? It would be good to see them on there.

I have recently joined the website to start to add my results, but I have not been out at any shows since I joined.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I had an enjoyable day at the Houndshow. Hadi was second in limit - beaten by the CC winner, my young bitch was third in junior, but the best bit was when Hadi's 3 daughters were placed first, second and third in a super minor puppy bitch class which had 11 lovely puppies in it. What a day for my boy's babies - what a debut  And the class winner won best puppy in breed.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> I had an enjoyable day at the Houndshow. Hadi was second in limit - beaten by the CC winner, my young bitch was third in junior, but the best bit was when Hadi's 3 daughters were placed first, second and third in a super minor puppy bitch class which had 11 lovely puppies in it. What a day for my boy's babies - what a debut  And the class winner won best puppy in breed.


hi ridgielover,real sorry but i did not even notice the sire of the puppy bitches...so a very big well done to you....you must be well proud...


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

ridgeback05 said:


> hi ridgielover,real sorry but i did not even notice the sire of the puppy bitches...so a very big well done to you....you must be well proud...


Thank you - I am indeed ridiculously proud of them and my gorgeous boy 

And to top it all, his third litter arrived yesterday, all ridged, only one ridgefault, and some liver nosed puppies too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> Thank you - I am indeed ridiculously proud of them and my gorgeous boy
> 
> And to top it all, his third litter arrived yesterday, all ridged, only one ridgefault, and some liver nosed puppies too :smilewinkgrin:


very well done...


----------

